# hwatong



## jasminasul

Hello,

I'm watching the first episode of _Mr. Sunshine_ and one of the characters says:

Why is he so loud? Did he swallow a _hwatong_?

Is it something hot? Could you explain what it means?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

It is the name of a brand of ramen. See the next image: http://www.igoodgn.com/Eng/images/sub3/brandtopbanner1.gif
I don't know what the words _Hwa _and _Tong _means but the advertisement says "_Korea's *popular *ramen_", so, you can use the name of a popular Spain-brand of ramen or instant noodles. In Mexico would be Maruchan or Nissin (¿_Se tragó de golpe una Maruchan_ _hirviendo_?)


----------



## jasminasul

Hi Miguelito!

I'm not translating, just watching the episode. The series is set around 1880, so it must be something else. The other character walks into his how speaking in a very loud and excited voice, and he says that he must have eaten a _hwatong_. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rance

"(기차) 화통(火筒)을 삶아 먹다"
It's a metaphor to indicate a _loud_ _voice_ like steam engine's funnel of a train.
However, as a train did not get introduced to Korea until early 1900's, it's likely to be a historically inaccurate expression.
One can probably argue that 화통 can also refer to medieval cannon(火㷁), which I can easily imagine it to be loud as well.
However, I can't find any reference that such expression existed previously.


----------



## jasminasul

My first thought was "horn", so what you say makes sense. I don't see why it was not translated. Perhaps a better solution would have been: Has he swallowed a foghorn?

Thank you so much, Rance.


----------

